# ************Friday Music*************



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Good Friday!!!

Katinas Thank You!


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Kari Jobe, such an amazing voice, her version of Revelation Song:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Wet & Wild Willie said:


> Kari Jobe, such an amazing voice, her version of Revelation Song:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

" By your Side "

Tenth Avenue North


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Michael W. Smith Above All


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Chris Tomlin ....._Indescribable_


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Take Me Back


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Whitney Phipps ...._ Amazing Grace_
If you ever get a chance to see him in person... do it!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Worthy Is the Lamb


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

My Redeemer Lives


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Take It All


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

From The Inside Out


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

The lead singer of this group, The Royal Tailor Band, came and did this huge intro and got all the kids pumped up to worship one night this past summer at camp. It's a pretty groovin jam.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

What Faith Can Do


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Born Again


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Jeremy Camp

Take You Back


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Took me a while to remember but here's a group from early to mid '90's.

The Kry

"He won't let you go"






Take My Hand


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Took me a while to remember but here's a group from early to mid '90's.
> 
> The Kry
> 
> ...


How about another classic from the 80's: Petra

It is Finished


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Another classic

Sweet Comfort Band with Bryan Duncan

Love You With My Life


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

teamburns said:


> How about another classic from the 80's: Petra
> 
> It is Finished


Petra rocks. I had there "I am on the Rock" CD.



teamburns said:


> Another classic
> 
> Sweet Comfort Band with Bryan Duncan
> 
> Love You With My Life


Forgot all about b Duncan. Great voice.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

"Make me a Believer"

Jake



from Left Behind movie soundtrack


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Sanctus Real

"Lead Me"


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

"MIDNIGHT CRY"

Done by artist that di Left Behind soundtrack


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

From RPC Chad Strader


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

RPC~~~~ JJ Worthen


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Another from RPC we have great music


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

"Go and sin no more"

Rebecca St James


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Matt Redman The Heart of Worship


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Mercy Me... _So Long Self_


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> Born Again


Good video...nice message!!!


----------

